

MySpace: Hot or Not? - charzom
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/myspace_hot_or_not.php

======
Goladus
_Next, let's take a look at random MySpace profiles to see how active they
are. Personally, I find it mind boggling that people can be looking at these
ugly and disorganized pages, but there is no mistaking it: MySpace users are
very active._

The mistake is assuming that people spend a lot of time admiring the pages.
The homepages are absorbed quickly, at which point pople move on to listening
to music, looking at pictures, commenting/messaging, or looking for more
people. You can waste hours browsing through profiles, it's a lot like
wikipedia clicking. It's also a lot like people-watching on a busy street.

I log into facebook if I get a message from someone, or meet someone new irl
and want to add them. I putter around for a little while, maybe play with a
couple of gimmicky mashups for a few minutes. Then I log out and don't check
it again for weeks.

